

On a lighter note relating Grammar & Startups. Agree? - gamebit07

Noun  - Product<p>Pronoun - Team<p>Adjective - Marketing<p>Verb - Sales<p>Preposition - Branding<p>Adverb - Metrics<p>Conjunction - Pivot<p>Interjection - PR<p>Let me know, if I am wrong? ;)
======
new_test
adverb - hard work?

